# GE window air conditioner throwing code: EP



## rustywrangler (Sep 2, 2010)

What does the GE code EP stand for in a window air conditioner??????


----------



## kok328 (Sep 2, 2010)

Consult your owner's manual or take the grill off it and see if there is any information printed on the back of the grill that will reveal the code description.


----------

